

Cory Doctorow Rejoins EFF to Eradicate DRM Everywhere - jeremysmyth
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/cory-doctorow-rejoins-eff-eradicate-drm-everywhere

======
iwwr
This, in case you missed it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYqkU1y0AYc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYqkU1y0AYc)

